# table trouble !



## no1gall (Jun 21, 2009)

can anyone tell me how to take the table down in a chassaun flash 3 ? :?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Is it the table that fits on a rail on the side of the van? I never took the one off on our old van, but does it come off by lifting it up (from the open end) at an angle until it comes off the rail?

Careful, though - they're heavy things 8O 

Gerald


----------



## Flamez (Aug 13, 2011)

In the Allegro they are fixed, but move up and down electrically and side to side by undoing the 3 clamps.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Lift the free end of the table to approx 30 degrees. Hold the table with one hand and with the other hand reach down and fold the leg by pressing the small button at the joint.

Grasp the table with both hands and tilt either left or right side up.
You may have to lift the free end more to release the table from the wall fitting.

The table itself is quite lightweight as its hollow, but the ironwork underneath weighs a ton.

If you don't use the extension then take it off as this almost cuts the weight down by half.

To remove the extension turn the table upside down. Remove all screws holding the extension ironwork and slide the extension ironwork back and out of the main table support.
You may have to remove a rubber bump stop to get the extension right out.


----------



## no1gall (Jun 21, 2009)

Thank you so much reply's were really helpful. Lynne


----------

